# Upgrading the GXE



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, this is my first time on the message board and i have a question. I bought into a 2001 Sentra GXE finance right before I saw that the SE-R was coming out. Well now that I am stuck with the GXE I feel the need to make the car faster. Is there anything that can be done to make the automatic GXE quicker?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

You could put a big wing on the back.  You can make it faster, but it is gonna cost you. The cheapest thing that delivers immediate power is Nitrous Oxide (NOS, Nitrous Express, ZEX) If you have time and more money, consider headers, exhaust,etc You might want to see how much the car is worth and consider a sale. Specs are running in the 13ks in my area.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

unfortunately you have an auto.
I would check out nissan performance magazine's articles on project QG18DE, but keep in mind your power numbers won't match those by probably 10-15hp, he's a manual tranny.

Realistically, if you are willing to dump 3g+ on the car it can be made fast, otherwise, save up for a faster car.........and not just a spec V, there are other cars that are great deals out there now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

*Upgrade*

Which cars in your opinions would be the best value? I was looking at a wrx but the price of the car plus insurance would be prohibitive where I live. I am from New Jersey and Insurance is way too high. I was thinking about getting rid of the car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check out the new SRT4. I know someone who has it. Just think, wiht mopar upgrades you can get 300whp. 300!!!!! All under warranty too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Chimmike, your not a mopar in a Nissan clothing are you? I have a Dakota on bags  Just don't tell anyone.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol I'm not a mopar, never personally owned a dodge.......but the SRT4 is a helluva deal. I figure sure, a lot of chrysler interiors are cheap, but hell, just tear out the interior of the SRT4, you'll go faster and have no rattles! lol


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

The biggest thing holding you back is your auto tranny. You can save up like me and go for a valve body recalibration and a torque converter upgrade. That help level the playing field between you and your manual tranny cousins. After that, you can go with the usual bolt on mods like an intake, header, and catback exhaust. You might also consider the QG18DE crank pulley from Unorthodox Racing.

I hear what people are saying about upgrading to a different car instead of dumping cash into your 1.8 liter Sentra, but I plan on keeping my car for a long time. I'm just not up for the hassle of trading this practically new car in for another new one, and I don't want to go used.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

There are plenty of things you can do to the qg18de right now. Still some stuff that needs to come out, but enough out there right now.

-Hot Shot Header
-several CAI's out right now. Slight modification and a SE intake will fit on the GXE. I have AEM 
-Unorthodox Racing(UR) Underdrive pulley
-UR, Fidanza, Jun have flywheels
-UR, Clutchmaster, ACT (i think) have clutches
-B&M Short Shifter
-Several Cat back systems, or do a custom exhaust
-I believe there are two or three Big Brake Upgrades available too
-Quite a few suspension upgrades out there also
-Several nitrous systems available

I have all above except Header, flywheel, nitrous, and clutch on my gxe.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you should save up and get what ever car you can afford with a stick. One thing is for SURE the NEON SRT-4 is fast but a raging pile of junk!!!! Please ohh please chimmike give me a brake, according to several magazine tests early SRT-4's where ringers put to the magazines. Expect around the same 6 flat to 60 stock- production shatbox, upgrades even faster. But thats not the whole story it's a DODGE,before anyone retorts DO NOT compare a Viper to a lowly Neon. A neon is a neon no matter what Mopar does to it, they are silly lookin and WILL NOT last(again it's a Dodge) There ARE many great deals out there, and if you find yourself in the market for a new ride get a manny tanny: then I/H/E will make any car a tit faster.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

since when did JUN make a flywheel for the QG?



Who cares whether it's a neon or not? I know plenty of spec V owners who've had horrible luck with their cars, so much so that I actually wish they'd go out and get ANYTHING different.................

and before you say it's just a neon, sure, it's a neon, but it'll smoke the spec V like a fat blunt and come back for more each time, and for the same price as well.

Bang for the buck now? SRT4.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *since when did JUN make a flywheel for the QG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Chimmike on this one. I would have bought that Dodge SRT-4 before going with the Spec V. That SRT-4 sounds really cool as it is stock, plus its turbo!!. I've been wanting a turbo car for awhile. I've haven't been in my Spec V for a good two weeks before mine was starting to mess up.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *since when did JUN make a flywheel for the QG?
> *


 SR20DE flywheels are interchangeable according to NPM.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've been talking to Keith, and he said he doesn't really want to mess with the flywheel, that it could start problems. 
I wouldn't say for sure that we can use the SR20 flywheel, but I do and will know for sure that we can use the SR20 clutches, as I just acquired an ACT xtreme PP and street disc for a very fine price


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have not heard of ONE person having any trouble with 03's, yes 02's have had lots of problems but the fact is that no matter which model year a neon is it will always suck farts!! Bang for buck----sure bro? it's not all in the quarter, and I'd be surprised if a SRT-4 could take me that bad,or like a "big blunt" good one home cheese, if so big deal. Whats the draw with a turbo anyway, I'm all set with the lag and all the inherent problems asscoiated with a blower, there's no replacment for displacement. thats why I personally regret gettin a 4 banger import, I should have gotten and american V8 for some real power.I just hate the fake intake sccops on mustangs GT's non functinal super stupid!(except Mach 1) Radmark get rid of your GXE if you can and get something you can row yourself and you'd be much happier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

dwill9578 your on some good stuff, it sounds like your pride. I worked for Dodge and the neon was named very reliable by many different Mag. and assoiations. Most of the time poeple love there own and look for the worst in every thing else. When Mercedes stepped in the picture the only quality that went down is on the Freightliner trucks. There is two replacements for displacement its called brains and money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a auto GXE and have done a few things to it.....ill link my sig so u can c l8r :-D


----------



## madsentra (Oct 26, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with the auto and nothing wrong with the GXE. The engine is sound and capable. The transmission can be modified no biggie, you can be faster than a manual but still be lazy if you have a few bucks laying around. Don't fret these guys, there's nothing wrong with having pride in YOUR car, and sometimes it's not worth the trouble trading in... you'll lose value on your car and still owe more for the new car, not worth it to me. The amount of money you lose will be as much as if you just saved for a custom turbo kit.

As for the neon debate... please... Dodge may have some crappy interior and soundproofing, but all the major magazines have been ranking the newer Neons higher and higher in terms of quality and reliability... (I know I can't believe I said that too) but for bang/buck and even quality now, the Neon SRT-4 whoops ass.

Mind you I'd NEVER trade my car in for a regular low end Neon, tho... yuck


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

dwill9578 said:


> *I have not heard of ONE person having any trouble with 03's, yes 02's have had lots of problems but the fact is that no matter which model year a neon is it will always suck farts!! Bang for buck----sure bro? it's not all in the quarter, and I'd be surprised if a SRT-4 could take me that bad,or like a "big blunt" good one home cheese, if so big deal. Whats the draw with a turbo anyway, I'm all set with the lag and all the inherent problems asscoiated with a blower, there's no replacment for displacement. thats why I personally regret gettin a 4 banger import, I should have gotten and american V8 for some real power.I just hate the fake intake sccops on mustangs GT's non functinal super stupid!(except Mach 1) Radmark get rid of your GXE if you can and get something you can row yourself and you'd be much happier. *


You're an idiot. You drive a Sentra.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the SRT4 will smoke a Spec V even fully bolted, up and down, over and over again.

dwill.....if you don't know what you're talking about............stfu.

basically, you shouldn't talk at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

I'd rather drive a Sentra than push a Dodge any day. I had a Dodge piece of crap and traded it in at a huge loss to get rid of that wad of waste in my driveway, which is where it wanted to stay. Now I have a Sentra and I'm not worried about my car starting......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nola, are you wondering why the Sentra is called Sunny in Japan? I guess it's because Nissan does, lol. Unless that is in your sig for another reason?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

fuck what is with all the hating on dodges it comes with a really good warrenty to i think, thats what i have been told at least, anyways stop fucking saying dodges are the worst cause EVERY car maker builds cars that are good and that sucks and it changes alot some might be more reliable over all but we all still see old cars from every car make on the road, i have driven a dodge in my life and it was a 1995 dodge dakota sport with a 5.2 V8 and everything in this truck was awesome it always had more power it had nice easy steering good breaks and awesome accelerating power for a truck....anyways don't think u should be talking so much shit about them cause they do deserve some respect...


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

This is going to get me booted.,,Craz-D I know what I drive,thankfully it's not a neon, or even worse a striped family car like a GXE or I could be a even bigger rice head and get it boosted-----wow would that be silly and a really good way to piss away a lot of money. Now cimmike after using this forum for a couple months I have not noticed one other person who disagree's with everything everyone posts, you are an ass. I use this forum to find out info about my car, preventative maintaince issues etc, believe me I know EXACTLY what I'm talkin about. I've seen some of the things you reply you know abosolute dick!!!, it's below me to argue with a dorky ass forum rat with a shit box GXE, i just added my two cents to this thread and of coarse the automotive authority rings in with his mindless bable.I should shut the f** up your right, arguing with you dip shit's is senseless, nothin changes the fact that GXE's SUCK!! and so do neons!!!For real--all sentra's are shit when compared to most cars,anyone who forgets that needs to remember it's lowly brothers XE and GXE it's a econo box witha couple big engine options plain and simply.SUPERV your right the 318's last forever although there not offered in the much acclamied Neon, you might want to check with chimmike to confirm that though he know's all there is to know aparently. Sorry in advance to everyone who uses this forum for useful purposes, but someone need to say something to the king of retards---- his majesty chimmike!!! hugs and kisses OXOXOXOX


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

dwill9578 said:


> *it's below me to argue with a dorky ass forum rat with a shit box GXE, i just added my two cents to this thread and of coarse the automotive authority rings in with his mindless bable.I should shut the f** up your right, arguing with you dip shit's is senseless, nothin changes the fact that GXE's SUCK!! For real--all sentra's are shit when compared to most cars,anyone who forgets that needs to remember it's lowly brothers XE and GXE it's a econo box witha couple big engine options plain and simply.*


 Ok, now i'm pissed off at you. You don't see me pissing on other people's vehicles and calling them a piece of shit (well maybe a metro every now and then). But one person says their opinion that has a gxe, and now you gotta group all of us together. C'mon now, if you have truly been on the forums for a couple of months you would realize how Mike (chimmike) is. That's just him, he does grate on nerves, but man, DON'T YOU DARE CALL MY GXE A PIECE OF SHIT. That would call for cheap high school tactics of calling you out back to whoop your ass. as a previous dodge owner of 3 vehicles ( 1 good, 2 pieces of shit), and a ex ford advocate of two 5.0's and a 4.6, i love this little 1.8 ghetto box, and i would never go back to american vehicles unless a gun was held to my head. I have no worries anymore when i wake up.

Now the fucking pissing contest over dodges between you and Mike has turned a perfectly harmless tech talk into a fucking war and it is unappreciated and unwarranted from the both of you. Turn this the right direction and settle your fucking differeces.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

dwill9578, I see you did not fill the profile; that tells me you are a punk azz kid or an old fuc that thinks he knows all. A stipped family car??? What are you driving? Does it read "Sentra" on the back? So you have a 2.5 litres and bigger tires and a few others and the SE is the brother to the gxe you tard. Lets reveiw, your a tard, neons are faster, and chim will be faster, and GXE is the same as the SE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

god why the fuck does everyone have to argue about stupid things, i have been on a lot of forums in my time and have not stayed on many of them for very long for this exact fucking reason why do ppl have to argue about everything, the forums are for sharing information about cars and trying to help each other out, now if someone posts something that is wrong can't u just post a reply saying hey buddy this is what i think and correct them, instead of getting all defensive and getting ppl kicked outa here and shit, fighting over which car is better is a lost cause, its the fucking owners choice if he likes his 67 mustang..or 2000civic SIR all souped up why the fuck does everyone have something to say about it...everyone has diferent tastes and likes diferent things so just cause a car might be shitty to you doesn't mean it isn't to someone else and saying it is the worst thing in the world isn't going to solve anything so everyone stop fucking arguing and just post usefull shit FUCK!!!!

and stop comparing a FI car (SRT-4) to a N/A car (specV) they are in a diferent catagory and have quite a price diference, not trying to be protective of either cause i think they are both awesome cars, and if you really must compare them why don't u stick a turbo on a spec V and then compare them would make it a little more even but again there in diferent categories...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

I love this place. Piss me off and I'll piss you off and be back for more help. It's all good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm just trying to state a fact..... The Dodge is faster...... but that's when it wants to start, it's a piece of shit! I will never buy another one and that's a fact...... You can't beat anybody if can't get out the driveway..... So if you like to just look at your nice car instead of actually driving it, go buy a Dodge!

It wasn't Japan where I seen "Sunny" on a Sentra, it was Bangkok, Thailand.... where they had thousands of them as Taxi cab along with Toyota Limo's...... Funny, I didn't see one stinkin Dodge anywhere!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

There are no dodges because of the import tax they place on US products. It would be about 50,000 just like its 60 for a pair of pants.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The funny thing about all this is that the new dodge has been tested to be about 100 times better then the old ones. It has toasted tons of cars out there and for about 10 grand less out of pocket. Now I HATE dodge but I have to give them credit. They took the Mitsu technology and used it, and built a fast ass neon. Now when all is said and done, 3 years down the road, we can see who is right and wrong but for now, BOTH CARS ARE STILL RELITIVELY NEW FOR THE MARKET. neither has been around long enough to determine what will and won't last, until then, be the bigger person and let it all go. There are a lot better things to spend time typing about then a Neon vs. a Spec V. Look at the Numbers then grow up. 

Dodge HATEer (supporter of the new Neon)


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey i'll trade your 2001 GXE for my 2000 GXE.

I got only 23k miles on it. Only mods are progress sport springs and 2002 spec v dampers with energy suspension bumpstops all around.....and and I might just give you my 17 inch rims w less than 1 year ultra high performance 205 40 tires depending on the condition of your car vs mine. Let me know because I hate driving my wife everywhere all the time cuz she hates stick shift. It's a radium. OH and and I gots some sounds for sale or whatever.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

It's a bit pointless, seeing where this entire thread has gone..but as futile as it might seem, I figure I can't make things any worse..so here goes:

Take any car, of any size and any make, and you can make it A. Fast, B. Reliable, C. Good looking. (Obviously, not with *everyone*) I'm a firm believer in this. All it takes is vision, time and most of all, money. We all want the best of the best, we all want to have speed, style and recognition, I'd say. But, really..screw it all. Screw the media, screw the reviews..they're helpful to get an idea or grasp of what the car is cabable of, any particular issues or, both good and bad...but that isn't the bottom line by any means. Take your GXE. Let's do a basic comparison. Celica GT-S = 190hp..it's also a 1.8 liter. Costs more, but it's the same displacement. I've read about and know quite a few people that are doing some pretty crazy things with those 1.8 liters. What's my point? 1.8 liters is plenty to squeeze some power out of. Like one of the users already stated, "Brains and money." 

So, to wrap this up before I really get going, if YOU are happy with what YOU have, if you like the feel, the look and can see past its current form, then that's all you need. Don't let anyone tell you what you want, what is better, what is worse. Don't be a tool. Research this stuff for yourself. Ask questions like, "What do *I* want out of a car?" Not, "What does everyone else think I should want out of one." For all it's issues, for all the slams against it, I find the Spec V more appealing than a WRX, an RSX-S, SRT-4, hell, even the 350z, or an upperend car. Why? Style. More and more, people are reading these articles, thinking to themselves, "Hmm. 2k more and I have a turboed Neon that can smoke a GT Mustang or a WRX." And for them, if that's what they want, then the Neon is perfect. 

So..again, look to yourself and the facts for the answers, never let someone, or someones, decide for you. Only you know what you want.


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

Still some stuff that needs to come out, but enough out there right now.

-Hot Shot Header
-several CAI's out right now. Slight modification and a SE intake will fit on the GXE. I have AEM 
-Unorthodox Racing(UR) Underdrive pulley
-UR, Fidanza, Jun have flywheels
-UR, Clutchmaster, ACT (i think) have clutches
-B&M Short Shifter
-Several Cat back systems, or do a custom exhaust
-I believe there are two or three Big Brake Upgrades available too
-Quite a few suspension upgrades out there also
-Several nitrous systems available

Stillen also offers a flywheel


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

lets try to get back on topic...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

mark, where in jersey are you?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

This is like Springer. I used to come here for info, now I come for the show.


----------

